# New case for TTI Glock 34 Combat Master



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Always wanted a cool case with custom cut foam... Finally got a cool gun worth doing it on...

I like it. I got a Pelican case and had the foam custom cut....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Always wanted a cool case with custom cut foam... Finally got a cool gun worth doing it on...
> 
> I like it. I got a Pelican case and had the foam custom cut....


Very nice! Are the Pelican folks offering the custom cutouts? I want one for my Garrison 1911.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Very nice! Are the Pelican folks offering the custom cutouts? I want one for my Garrison 1911.


No, I had it cut by a foam shop in San Antonio. I had to bring the case, gun and mags. They traced out the shape and pattern and did it. It's not cheap because they have to make the die to cut the foam. 

Now, with the die made, if other people wanted the same set up - then it's cheaper. I was told the foam materials are $50-$60. The main money I paid was for the die. I actually have the die in my closet. It can be used to cut another one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I might find a setup that is more commensurate with the value of the gun that it is protecting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> I might find a setup that is more commensurate with the value of the gun that it is protecting.


Well, you can buy precut stuff online and on ebay, but it has to be for a generic setup. Optics and customization can make that not work. I was never going to find a premade cutout for this gun and the extended mags.

I am waiting on a TTI G19. I'd love to get another case for it, but this one was expensive enough. I don't think I will pay for another one. Granted, I am not getting a magwell on the TTI G19, so a standard G19 cutout might work. We'll see.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> No, I had it cut by a foam shop in San Antonio. I had to bring the case, gun and mags. They traced out the shape and pattern and did it. It's not cheap because they have to make the die to cut the foam.
> 
> Now, with the die made, if other people wanted the same set up - then it's cheaper. I was told the foam materials are $50-$60. The main money I paid was for the die. I actually have the die in my closet. It can be used to cut another one.


I own a rare car from the 1930's. There are only 23 of them left out of 2473 cars that were ever made. The headlight lenses are made of glass. Just in case a stone got kicked up and broke a lens or if I dropped one. I was constantly looking for a spare lens only to find out that I could expect to pay well over $1,000 each for a glass lens. That is if I could find one. I found a company that could reproduce them out of plastic. I would send them a lens, they would make a mold from it and pour as many lenses that I wanted for $100 each. However I would own the mold and the mold cost around $2,000. I was going to do it but found another company that specializes in rare obsolete car parts that already had a mold and they would pour a plastic lens for $150 each. I bought two and immediately took the glass lenses out and packed them in boxes. They plastic ones are perfect reproductions of the originals. The only way that you can tell they're plastic is by tapping on them with your fingernail. What's great about the plastic lenses is that they are practically unbreakable.

I have another old car from the 1930's of which they made 410,000 cars. The previous year they made 750,000 of the same car. That's 1,160,000 cars that share the same glass lenses. There are God only knows how many original lenses that are left for those cars? They go for around $30-$50 each and are a dime a dozen. A lot of times people would drop these lenses while changing bulbs. That's probably why there are so many spares available. Back in the 1930's there was very little plastic in those cars. It was mostly confined to interior knobs on the dash and window cranks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Real nice.


----------

